# New Toy



## Alzey (Dec 13, 2011)

Got a new toy to help improve my pen making :biggrin:

Now to just figure out what all I can do with it.

First thought, replace my MT2 mandrel base.  Then make my own finals, tips, fridge magnets, ...... running out of ideas but I am sure they will come :wink:


----------



## 76winger (Dec 13, 2011)

I will venture to say: "You'll be making lots of things with that!"


----------



## alphageek (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow.. thats awesome!!!

I'm hoping Santa delivers a beginners set thats 1/4 what this one is!


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 13, 2011)

Who makes this set? Congratulations on receiving it.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 13, 2011)

Cool!  I've been wanting one of those.


----------



## Scooley01 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is it?


----------



## alphageek (Dec 13, 2011)

Scooley01 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is it?



That would be a collet chuck set and a seriously drool worthy set of collets!


----------



## Alzey (Dec 14, 2011)

Scooley01 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is it?



My Daddy taught me: the only dumb question, is the one you already know the answer to.



nava1uni said:


> Who makes this set? Congratulations on receiving it.



The red box is a PSI "LCDOWEL" Collet Chucking System with 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 5/8, and 3/4 collets.  The tray contains collets in 3 to 20 mm in 1mm steps.  I got this complete set from Johnny CNC, a fellow IAP member.  He came very highly recommended by many people on this forum.  After this purchase, I plan to get many more items from him as fund permit.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Dec 14, 2011)

Alzey said:


> Got a new toy to help improve my pen making :biggrin:
> 
> Now to just figure out what all I can do with it.
> 
> First thought, replace my MT2 mandrel base.  Then make my own finals, tips, fridge magnets, ...... running out of ideas but I am sure they will come :wink:



Just got mine about a week ago. busy with orders for christmas but have managed to do a couple of itmes with it. i am sure i will be using it a lot in the future. i do not have as meny collets as you though, ordering a few at a time. have a couple of important ones though.


----------



## sbarton22 (Dec 14, 2011)

Alzey said:


> The tray contains collets in 3 to 20 mm in 1mm steps.  I got this complete set from Johnny CNC, a fellow IAP member.  He came very highly recommended by many people on this forum.  After this purchase, I plan to get many more items from him as fund permit.



How much does a set like that run (you can PM me if it is not for public consumption). I have been looking around for them since I purchased my chuck from PSI.


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't know what Johnny CNC charges for the collet set, but many people on this forum have bought them from 800watt on ebay who now sells at www.amtools.com, as I understand.  He charges about $115 shipped for the 18 piece metric set.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 14, 2011)

Know what's funny..... I've only been using two of my collets: 1/4" to hold a mandrel, trimmer, and such, and 20mm for my 3/4" round blanks for drilling.

When I do closed end and kitless, I still use those two. 

That said, it's far more precise than the other options!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 14, 2011)

It all looks too clean and purdy to use.  I did not know that Johnny was offering the metric sets now.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 14, 2011)

DurocShark said:


> Know what's funny..... I've only been using two of my collets: 1/4" to hold a mandrel, trimmer, and such, and 20mm for my 3/4" round blanks for drilling.
> 
> When I do closed end and kitless, I still use those two.
> 
> That said, it's far more precise than the other options!



Don - I'm hoping to get the above set for Christmas, but will probably be adding  collets slowly as needed.

Can you tell me why you use a 20mm vs a 3/4 collet?   This is of interests because the 1/4 and 3/4 were the ones I expected to use most at first and thus I thought I could get away for a while w/o others.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 14, 2011)

I cast many of my blanks in 3/4" PVC pipe. They don't fit the 3/4" collet, so I bought the 20mm which is slightly larger and fits the blanks.

Someone on here (I forget who) told me about that.


----------



## RichB (Dec 14, 2011)

You went the right way with both sets.


----------



## Haynie (Dec 14, 2011)

Drool drool drool

A guy can go seriously broke with this turning hobby.


----------



## Alzey (Dec 14, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> It all looks too clean and purdy to use.  I did not know that Johnny was offering the metric sets now.



I don't know if it was a special purchase he had or what.  The kit was everything you see for one price.  He did not have the collets separate from the collet chuck system.  I got the last one he had on his site so I don't know if he is going to restock.


----------



## Alzey (Dec 16, 2011)

loaded up the chuck with the 1/4 collet and chucked in my pen mandrel.  Put on a few blown up tubes to turn off the CA.  My out of round issue is now gone :banana::banana:


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 16, 2011)

Alzey said:


> loaded up the chuck with the 1/4 collet and chucked in my pen mandrel.  Put on a few blown up tubes to turn off the CA.  My out of round issue is now gone :banana::banana:




Amazing what a difference something so simple can make!


----------



## cwolfs69 (Dec 17, 2011)

Alzey said:


> loaded up the chuck with the 1/4 collet and chucked in my pen mandrel.  Put on a few blown up tubes to turn off the CA.  My out of round issue is now gone :banana::banana:



started doing the same thing and i think i like it better than between centers. sturdy, as short or as long as you need for each piece. and the collet is already ther should you need to cleas up a bushing, for closed end work, whatever. 
i love it


----------



## refueler1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I've had my PSI collet chuck for over a year and it is the best thing ever! I mostly use the 5/8 and 3/4 collets for holding tenons and turning ornaments and other small stuff that way I can turn real clost to the collet with out worrying about huge chuck jaws smacking my knuckles. Although the Knurled portion of the collet ring DOES REMOVE SKIN!!


----------

